# Bear Takedown, worth it??



## character26

Already hooked line and sinker boys.. My second favorite hobby now, can't wait to start making my own arrows.. Gonna be a ways down the road but I am already looking at other bows.. I've been looking at the bear takedowns, does anyone have one and think they're worth the money?? The reason I ask is I've seen the Black Widow posts the last couple of days and checked out their website.. I like the try one out deal they have.. Also it will be custom, made just for me.. What are your thoughts.. Catch ya lata..

Martin Takedown #50 @ 28"
Martin Takedown #60 @ 28"

No skil ever worth gaining, was easy to come by.. Discipline!


----------



## rnharris

You didn't say which bear takedown your looking at i'm not a expert
but i know of two, one has a limb bolt design the other has a lever type
flip over design where the limbs stay attached to bow they are over priced
in my opinion but iv'e never shot one.I shot the limb bolt type nothing
special shot good though! there is no way i would fork out a grand for my first bow:embara: however ,there are too many good used bows for sale for under 500.00 I can put you in touch with the guy that had the limb bolt 
bear takedown i think he was asking about 250.00 if interested!


----------



## character26

*not buying yet...*

just looking for feedback is all, can't afford one yet.. I have two to play with as it is.. I think it's the levr type.. whatever the new ones are and I think they're the lever type.. thanks, any more input appreciated..


----------



## LBR

Just my opinion, so take it for what it's worth.

I don't consider myself an old timer in this sport, but I'm not exactly new to it either. I have around 15 years experience, shooting hundreds of different bows, and owning 100 or so. 

Comparing apples to apples (collector value, exotic woods, etc. not taken into consideration) as far as stability, speed, handshock, forgiveness, etc.--the things that count to me--there's not much difference in the better bows, even when the price of some is triple or more of those in the lower price range. I have shot several (and owned a few) very expensive bows that were nice, and others I didn't care for at all. The adage "you get what you pay for" doesn't always apply to bows, unless you are intentionally paying for a name/emblem/advertising/etc.

Some I shot were good bows, just not the bow for me. Others had me scratching my head wondering how they sold at all--but again, that's just me.

As for the new Bear bows, I haven't shot a new td but based on the other new Bears I've shot I rather have one of the old models. IMO Martin makes the best production bows on the market, but with their price increases you can get a custom for the same money or less.

Chad


----------



## AKRuss

*Bear T/Ds Forever !!!*

I’m a bit of a Bear T/D fan. There is a lot to like about the bow and only one thing I can think of not to like. Not to like: the price – it’s always been a spendy bow. I bought my first two Bear take-downs, Custom Kodiak green stripes to you old timers, from the local pro-shop in 1983 and 1984 for $355 and $365, as I recall. In comparison, I bought my first Black Widow MA from the same shop in 1985 for $385 or so (I think it was ’85 – anniversary model). The Bear T/D collector’s signature edition was available at about that time for $995 and I declined because it seemed way too spendy and wasn’t a hunter – sure wish I’d bought a dozen of them. Anyway, the Bear T/D is one of the few t/ds where the riser is more expensive than the limbs. I visited the factory in Florida a few times and was told that the riser is expensive to make and there is not good way to automate it due to a metal strengthening rod that spans the riser top to bottom, which is the reason for some of the stabilizing weight. Hence, the price is high and it keeps going up. If you think it’s expensive today, just check the price tomorrow. 

The Bear T/D feels and shoots very well for me. I really like the narrow grip which is similar to a FITA type grip and have never found a custom bowyer who would/could duplicate it. It’s a true no-tool take down with no loose parts to get lost. It’s a matter of opinion but I’ve found it to be very handy from time to time. I recall a very dark night in southeast Alaska when I arrowed a large black bear but other bears kept me in my stand well into the night. I did a push-pull on the T/D, disassembled it and stored it all in my back quiver. I was able to bushwhack out through the inky black with a .44 in my hands instead of a bow. Probably silly but it seemed important at the time. The Bear is no speed demon but shoots well for me, which seems vastly more important. Lastly, the Bear T/D has lots of history. Fred reportedly felt it was his crowning achievement. This sort of thing is worth more to some than others. I prefer the wood B riser and longer #3 limbs, the latter are only available from 3-Rivers. I don’t know why anyone would bother with the A riser (LOL – some folks are sooo opinionated) and would give several rubles for an old wood C riser in good functional condition for target shooting (hint). 

You mentioned Black Widow; I like their MA riser recurves too. They have always been both a tad more expensive and faster. The standard grip feels almost as good as the Bear grip. You can’t go wrong with either. I’ve never really been able to make up my mind which I like more and it’s cost me a bundle over the years. So, you may want to try one but not the other. Good luck with that. 

I chronographed my 3 favorite bows in the mid-eighties which seemed pretty hi-tech at the time. I shot the same stiff 540 grain Port Orford cedars out of all three bows with my 28” draw. 540 grains was a magic weight at the time for reasons that escape me now but I made a dozen of them that were right on the money. My 60”, 70# Bear shot a consistent 180 fps, my 64”, 76# BW MA shot 200 fps and my 68”, 71# Strunk longbow (Thumper) shot an amazing, to me, 213 fps on the average. Thumper, by the by, lived a short but eventful life. I took a Kodiak brown bear with it and a POC arrow at spine tingling range on Shuyak Island. Unfortunately the bow developed a crack and I sent it back to it’s maker for replacement. You don’t know what you have ‘til it’s gone. Alas, John Strunk no longer makes laminated longbows. 

Sorry for the long post and digressions … but it was fun and you asked.


----------



## character26

*Sounds like good opinions...*

Really like what I heard from the postings.. Sounds like I otta find someone with a newer style Bear TD in the area and see what it feels like to shoot. Then try a black widow on the try it out deal they have and see which I like better.. Sounds like from you guys both bows are great bows to shoot it's just a matter of preference.. But that's good to hear I have to do some actual shooting to make the final decision... I'm having a great time with my Martin already tho.. With the few post I've done and the websites I've researched it's already starting to shoot better. I think the arrows are alittle overspined by the charts but I had great success this afternoon and was starting to group better and more consistently.. Appreciate the great help and wisdom of this post.. I'll check back later!!!

Martin Takedown #50 @ 28"
Martin Takedown #60 @ 28"

No skill ever worth gaining, was easy to come by.. Discipline!


----------



## AKRuss

I just read Chad's (LBR) post and largely agree with him. I've shot a number of recurves, custom and production, and really couldn't tell much performance difference amongst them. The Martin Hatfield will shoot right along with the Bear T/D at half the price. I have custom bows that will shoot the socks off my Black Widows but at some cost. There are differences but you really have to figure them out for yourself. I occassionally shoot with a grumpy old guy that prefers a Hatfield - yeah, he's cheap too - could be Chad but he's too old. We exchange bows from time to time and argue about if the lithe Bear grip is better or worse than the thick 4X4 grip that is the Hatfield. Oddly enough, we are/were never able to agree and he keeps on shooting his Hatfield and I my Bear T/D. I'll see if he's come to his senses once the snow is gone but I have my doubts. My truly fast recurves are not really stable with somewhat springy limbs that I don't trust in heavy brush or at times when I'm suffering acute performance anxiety.


----------



## AKRuss

Chad, I'm baiting you ... I'm in the tree behind you, LOL ...


----------



## LBR

Hey--I ain't cheap, I'm frugal! (this coming from a guy that has more invested in string material that most folks have invested in a bow--a LOT more than many)

Chad


----------



## m60gunner

I have had my Bear takedown for 10 years now. I also shoot longbows which I may never master. Come hunting time and out comes my Bear. I have 3 sets of limbs including a set of #3`s which I do like very much. I had a Blackwidow for some years also. The Bear just feels better in my hand. The widow was to fat in the handle. Now this Bear has a slightly larger handle than my 1973 Super K (Bear) but It "feels" right. 
No matter the cost or hype if the bow does not fit my hand right it will not shoot good for me. Try as many bows as you can is the best advice any of us can give. Oh yes, I have found that Bear`s love heavy arrows.
Good luck in you quest, Tom


----------



## blowclaw

*John Strunk Bows*

Hi , I read your post about your John Strunk Bow, i was always kind of curious as to if he made laminate bows, id be interested in any pictures if you happen to have one, its unfortunate that it broke ...
Anyhow i have met John a few times at the Longbow safari, he puts on a bow building seminar , i think next year i might sign up for it. 
I didnt know how "known" john is.
nice guy


----------



## BarneySlayer

tried one. liked the handle. seems nice. found something i liked better, then found something that i liked more than that. it is a highly personal thing. you know only after comparison, and some experience, what will crank your gears for you..


----------



## BarneySlayer

i think i read somewhere that you could have border make limbs to fit that riser. that might prove interesting.


----------



## Dad

You can pick up a Fred Bear Custom take down used in the 500.00 to 600.00 range [The one with the latches]. One thing about the Bear is you can use the limbs either rom Grayling era or Gainsville or have custom limbs made. My friend has a older Martin takedown and was told that they changed the limb design and no limbs advable. This was a few years ago, I dont know what Martin does now. My advice is to shoot if possible to see which one you really like.


----------



## MrSinister

If it was the bubinga takedown from last year I would say maybe but the dyed maple this year I just don't think so. I had a bubinga A riser and wish I still had it but I am not impressed with the photos I have seen of this years builds. They are a nice enough bow. I don't think they are on par with a black widow with not being cut past center on the riser and wood material used being what it is currently. Just small things like that. Of course the black widow will cost you about a third more at least likely more than that so there is that. If you get a widow I am sure you won't wind up being disappointed. The Bear you might love or you might not hard to say.


----------



## WillAdams

The Bear Takedown was my dream bow --- which hurt 'cause I was really wanting one just when they were discontinuing the Bear Takedown Supreme and before they began making them again.

I consider myself quite fortunate to've lucked into one on a trade, and it's one of my most favourite things. Reasons for this:

- no tools required, no time spent fiddling w/ limb bolts --- I can have mine out, assembled and strung before my son is done assembling his PSE Buckeye w/ limb bolts
- same beautiful, elegant lines as a one-piece bow --- looks just like a Kodiak one-piece, just more high-tech
- shoots better than I can --- but that probably holds true for any bow.... nifty story 'bout someone using one for a competition and getting an all-but perfect score.

I'd really like to get some more limbs for mine....


----------



## centershot

If that is what you like, then by all means go for it. But if it were my $800 that bow would not even be on the list....for exactly what the last sentence of WillAdams post states. A set of limbs will be $350, finding them on the classifieds is not likely.


----------



## pipcount

You can, with a bit of work, get into these Bear Takedowns for more reasonable amounts. Watch ebay used for a while. Near perfect limbs go for $150-225. Magnesium Risers (great for hunting, but nowhere near "pretty") for ~$200-$250. Often sets for $325-$400.

Wood risers are more expensive. I have not priced out, have my two C risers in wood (one the Red White and Blue "Victor Viking Custom" and the other the more traditional colors.) I am am unlikely to go to a B riser due to enormous draw length.... but you never know.

I am not an expert archer, shot a lot as a kid, picked back up about 2.5 yrs past now. I did experiment a lot with various bows, have owned ~10 nice one piece bows, ~5 nice takedowns that I shot enough to have an opinion. Likely ~12-20k shots since picking the sport back up.

Hands down, for me, the Bear Takedowns just shoot better. Going to range today to do A/B testing vs. my "other favorite" and see how it comes out. 

Like another fellow said earlier- there is something about the grip that seems to "just work" for me. And I suppose for my BIG risers the mass helps somewhat as well.


----------



## Coodster

Between the two, nether. 
My reasoning 
Bear is a production bow, set to specifics that might or might not fit you. If your requirements are within their specs your golden. 

Black widow is a semi custom bow, you can choose woods and the model but that’s it. 
If you want or require a bow or limbs outside of their parameters they can’t or won’t do it. 

For the price of ether bow, both companies should step up and offer better material in their bows/limbs. 

For the price your better off going ilf, wood or metal of your choice, your choice of riser length, your choice of limb composition, wood,carbon, bamboo, foam and performance level. 

I would love to be able to get a black widow or bear td in a 66-68” carbon bamboo limbs. 

Chad


----------



## thumper-tx

Another plus on the Bear is that there are a lot of used limbs around and even the ones made back in the 70's fit the new riser. The late model "red tip" limbs are no slouch on performance. Also, Bear T/D limbs fit both right and left hand risers, always have. This is not the case with the Widow. I far prefer the look of the Bear T/D and have never cared for the rear mounted limb approach that Widow uses but that is just me>


----------



## MaxPalli

I have used this bow for the past 6 weeks and it is HANDS DOWN the smoothest, most quiet, most shoot where you look bow I have ever shot.
I bought my riser and limbs from ebay, a 2003 A Riser with 50 pound #3 limbs from 2017. My draw length is just about 28,5 inches, shooting instinctive with quite low anchor point at my chin, shooting three under. I used a custom string at first, now a Bodnik whisper string with DIY yarn balls. I set my brace height just under 7,25 inches (despite below recommended minimum brace height by Bear Archery) but this is where it shoots best for me with least handshock (=non-existent, even more so with y bow quiver). Sespite the rather low brace height I don't need to use a arm guard as it never slaps my wrist.
Arrows are 29 inch Penthalon Heavy Hunters at 400 with 125 grain field points and 5 inch fletching. GPI is roughly over 10 GPP like that. With my low anchor, when shooting GAP anywhere over 40 yards my spot on distance is 55 yards.
There is NO bow noise, the arrows fly straight and fast.
I love the look of the bow, the take down system, the grip could be a tiny little more pronounced at my palm but still it fits very well. My daily habit consists of shooting a coke can from 25 yards and I hit it 2 out of 5 tries which for me is good enough. Surely BY FAR better result than with any bow I shot before...
Just thought it's only just to add my experience to this threat as I honestly couldn't be happier. It's just a great bow for me. I honestly love the takedown. 

Bought it at 500.-. WELL WORTH IT.


----------



## pipcount

This thread started in 2007.. but folks keep adding to it as many folks love the bear takedowns. 

I am one of those guys who have shot a ton of odd bows, custom expensive to cheap. I don't find a ton of differences in bows in general once you pay a reasonable amount for a riser or limbs as far as speed or accuracy goes. I do like XL limbs.. and they are expensive, but I like the feel, and accept they will likely be a bit slower.

That said- I like my bear takedowns more than any other bows, and my most accurate shooting has been on my Bear C risers with stock Bear #3 limbs. They are the simplest to set up, shoot great, are quiet, and I think they are the best looking bows around.


----------



## 3finger

I bought my Babinga/Hardrock Maple riser and #1 45# limbs in 2015. Love the grip. Shoots Tapered Cedars, aluminum and carbons great. I have clocked over 55,000 trouble free arrows out of that bow at just over 1.6 cents per arrow. By the time I get to thinking about a new bow I'll probably be in the 0.08 cents per arrow woods. It did have a little limb creek but a dab of beesway fixed that. I would not hesitate to recommend a Bear Takedown bow.


----------



## Longbow91115

I’m a Bear fan. I learned how to shoot on a 1970 Kodiak Mag when I was 11 years old. Fast forward 40ish years I’m still shooting that bow. I’ve had the urge, especially with the 50th anniversary model, to buy one. But...for not a whole lot of added dollars a Wes Wallace or Blacktail could be purchased. I’d like to have one but those other bows are really sexy.


----------

